# South African Intra-Company Transfer Work Visa Renew



## shail12 (Dec 15, 2014)

I applied for the second ICT (from Mumbai) as per the new regulations. I applied it on 27 Nov 2014. As of now the status on DHA website says “Code = 104 : Processing at Head Office”.
Based on your experience and expertise, what would be possible processing time. I am in assumption that as it is second ICT, it should be quicker and should not take more than 1 month in the round trip.
Awaiting your feedback.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is a new application and not a renewal and could take any amount of time.

New directives just came out (December 2014) and you can now apply for renewals of ICT visas/new visas in SA.


----------

